# So STUPID! (low temps)



## The Mutant (Mar 29, 2012)

I just had to rant a bit after discovering exactly how darn stupid I am at times. I thought I had stopped shocking myself with my own stupidity, but I got one of those duh moments today after reading about the temperatures etc. in my thread about Paphiopedilum purpuratum? In this thread I claim to have no control over the temperatures in my flat, and that's true, but only half of it! I can't get my flat particularly warm during winter due to the uninsulated storeroom underneath it, this despite me having the radiator on full blast. What Ms Cleverpants here realized today though is that *of course* I can LOWER the darn temperatures! I can probably get my flat as cold as I want to, all I need to do is to shut the dang radiator off! Geez...

Sometimes I wish I had a functional brain...


----------



## NYEric (Mar 29, 2012)

At STF this is referred to as a "Brain-fart"!


----------



## John M (Mar 29, 2012)

The Mutant said:


> Sometimes I wish I had a functional brain...


 LOL! :rollhappy: Welcome to the club!


----------



## The Mutant (Mar 29, 2012)

:rollhappy: I had a major "Brain-fart" today then. That's when one should find a suitable wall to bang one's head against... Talk about feeling stupid!


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 29, 2012)

If you stick with us, you'll find that some of us have brain-farts more often than others.


----------



## abax (Mar 30, 2012)

Welcome to the Paph. Brain Farts Club. I've been an orchid grower for many years, but just recently reacquired nine Paphs. I worry. I fret. I fear I'm doing something...anything...wrong. The experienced Paph. growers here have forgotten how wonderful and frightening those first Paphs. are. I'm reassured that it's
an international malady, Mutant. You can rant to me. I
understand.


----------



## The Mutant (Mar 30, 2012)

SlipperFan said:


> If you stick with us, you'll find that some of us have brain-farts more often than others.


I think you guys will notice that I belong to that category of people. 



abax said:


> Welcome to the Paph. Brain Farts Club. I've been an orchid grower for many years, but just recently reacquired nine Paphs. I worry. I fret. I fear I'm doing something...anything...wrong. The experienced Paph. growers here have forgotten how wonderful and frightening those first Paphs. are. I'm reassured that it's
> an international malady, Mutant. You can rant to me. I
> understand.


It feels great not being to only utter newbie here, and YES it's both wonderful and frightening. I'm so used to phals that I don't even know what to look for when it comes to paphs, like when I got my one and only paph and had a look at its roots I noticed they were...well...fuzzy and I thought "Are they supposed to look like that or is it afflicted by something?" I figured that since all of the roots looked the same, it was supposed to look like that. :rollhappy:
I dread the first watering... But at the same time I look forward to it too.


----------



## abax (Mar 30, 2012)

I repotted seven of the new ones today and it was a bit
nerve-wracking. Just jump in and do it! I must warn you that I started with two Paphs. almost a year ago and now
have sixteen. Paphmania is a terribly lovely addiction. I've already pre-ordered some roths...Oh my!

One of the procedures I always do when repotting is drench the new pot with fungicide Cleary's 3336. You know,
just in case. Now I'm not so sure that was such a good thing to do. Could be habitual brain fart!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 31, 2012)

My recommendation with new plants is to spray for everything and if you have the space quarentine them for a while so you dont bring problems to plants already in the home.


----------



## abax (Apr 1, 2012)

O.k., I'll admit that I also drench with Orthene 97% in a
day or two. I don't use sprays: I use systemics as a drench instead of breathing all that over-spray.


----------

